
Show HN: TimeQ, time tracking and invoicing software for freelancers - ezakto
https://timeq.co/
======
ezakto
Hey there! I built this after trying some of the mainstream solutions. Some of
them tried to do too much for me, while others didn't combine
tracking+invoicing, or were too expensive imho. I created it for myself and
after a few months using it, I'd like to make it public.

